# Who worked with Titan XT440?



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Who worked with Titan XT440? Can you leave comment what did spray, what paint you used and how did you like that?
Thanks 

http://osseodrywall.com/Painting.aspx


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I have not used that particular rig, I have used other professional rigs and run 2 graco 695's all the time. As far as the rig listed I would stay away from it as it is more of a diy pump. If you up your budget by 150.-200. you could get a professional entry level sprayer such as the Titan 440i or graco 390 from www.spraymall.com . One of those entry level sprayers I mentioned will be working flawlessly in seven years from now if properly taken care of and stored, where as many of those diy pumps have problems after a 1-3 years.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have not used that particular rig, I have used other professional rigs and run 2 graco 695's all the time. As far as the rig listed I would stay away from it as it is more of a diy pump. If you up your budget by 150.-200. you could get a professional entry level sprayer such as the Titan 440i or graco 390 from www.spraymall.com . One of those entry level sprayers I mentioned will be working flawlessly in seven years from now if properly taken care of and stored, where as many of those diy pumps have problems after a 1-3 years.


:yes:I have the small 440i and like you said--take care of it and it will take care of you! Dont have my larger sprayer anymore,the 440i pushed an average of 30 to 40 gal of primer on my jobs [each job-20 to 30 jobs a year],not as easy as the 1140 but it works.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> I have the small 440i and like you said--take care of it and it will take care of you! Dont have my larger sprayer anymore,the 440i pushed an average of 30 to 40 gal of primer on my jobs [each job-20 to 30 jobs a year],not as easy as the 1140 but it works.


Yes I have that one too, except my painter broke the knob on it, so know I need to turn it on with a pair of plyers. Other than that it works perfect.:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Yes I have that one too, except my painter broke the knob on it, so know I need to turn it on with a pair of plyers. Other than that it works perfect.:yes:


Let me know how long it works for. How many times a week is it getting use?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Let me know how long it works for. How many times a week is it getting use?


 
I don't paint everyday, but we have sprayed over 400 - 5 gals with it. I just make sure to clean it good. Tho its on its verge of breaking, sometimes it takes a while to warm up and start sucking paint.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the Graco 390 is my next purchase!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> I think the Graco 390 is my next purchase!


The graco 390 is a good pump, I have one that has pretty much become a stain and oil sprayer. The 395 is a smidge bit better but if you check this site www.spraymall.com you can sometimes get a Titan 640 for a little bit more than a Titan 440. 

Also they have a good price on their Graco's.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The graco 390 is a good pump, I have one that has pretty much become a stain and oil sprayer. The 395 is a smidge bit better but if you check this site www.spraymall.com you can sometimes get a Titan 640 for a little bit more than a Titan 440.
> 
> Also they have a good price on their Graco's.


 
Yea I looked at the site, seems like they got good prices. Still not sure if I should by the cheap graco $350 sprayer from Home Depot and it will last me 2 years like my previous Graco Sprayer, or spend $700 and hope it last 4 years with no problems.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bought the Graco sprayer for 399 at lowes today, all I can say is for the price, its a bad ass sprayer. Alot quicker than my older ones. Yea yea I know painters think its DIY, but I show'em how a pro can let that run long.


----------



## reesemogan1 (Mar 13, 2011)

A good sprayer can be re-packed and last forever if taken care of.
A sprayer from a big box store is disposable, when the packing goes, throw it away. It cost me $140.00 to have my Mark V re-packed, I asked how much to have a Lowes Spray -Tech i use for priming re-packed, he said $200.00+ if he find the kit. He called two weeks later and said throw it away they dont sell the parts.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Bought the Graco sprayer for 399 at lowes today, all I can say is for the price, its a bad ass sprayer. Alot quicker than my older ones. Yea yea I know painters think its DIY, but I show'em how a pro can let that run long.


What ever works for you. I paid 8 bills for one of my 695's I bought it used in 07 and it paid for its self time and time again, my other 695 I bought new in 04 and paid 2 grand and honestly the used one out performs the 04 model, I have no problem buying used if it can pass inspection. 

I am sure that you will get your moneys worth out of the lowes rig.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yea as long as It last 2 years, thats fine with me. Figure 50.00 per job I throw towards the sprayer, and in 8 jobs it pays itself. I don't do much painting, but it works.

Let me ask you a question, if I got to paint an acoustical ceiling grid (from black to white) what size tip should I use. I plan to prime twice and paint it once.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> yea as long as It last 2 years, thats fine with me. Figure 50.00 per job I throw towards the sprayer, and in 8 jobs it pays itself. I don't do much painting, but it works.
> 
> Let me ask you a question, if I got to paint an acoustical ceiling grid (from black to white) what size tip should I use. I plan to prime twice and paint it once.


In a graco... tip 310 fine finish tip green


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> In a graco... tip 310 fine finish tip green


Good answer--I think that will work fine[what primer?]


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Good answer--I think that will work fine[what primer?]


I would use a all surface oil based primer...s.w.p.than a latex top coat for finish


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> yea as long as It last 2 years, thats fine with me. Figure 50.00 per job I throw towards the sprayer, and in 8 jobs it pays itself. I don't do much painting, but it works.
> 
> Let me ask you a question, if I got to paint an acoustical ceiling grid (from black to white) what size tip should I use. I plan to prime twice and paint it once.


Just the grid? Not the acoustic tile? If it is the grid only a 210 or a 310 I use 310's the most. No reason to prime it twice, better to give it one coat of primer and two lighter coats of finish. Or you could just coat it twice with a DTM matched to the finish color.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just the grid, however it is black and we want to make it white. So I figured to prime it twice to make sure it gets all white, then top it with 1 coat of semi-gloss paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Just the grid, however it is black and we want to make it white. So I figured to prime it twice to make sure it gets all white, then top it with 1 coat of semi-gloss paint.


Sounds like a plan. I would prime it once and give it a couple topcoats but your plan will work out just fine.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> Just the grid, however it is black and we want to make it white. So I figured to prime it twice to make sure it gets all white, then top it with 1 coat of semi-gloss paint.


 joepro..you would be better to prime once ...finish coat twice..because one coat of semigloss over flat primer you might have flat spots showing through with one finish coat ...but one primer coat and two finish with semi gloss you are gauranteed to have a uniaform finish..hope i make sence.....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> joepro..you would be better to prime once ...finish coat twice..because one coat of semigloss over flat primer you might have flat spots showing through with one finish coat ...but one primer coat and two finish with semi gloss you are gauranteed to have a uniaform finish..hope i make sence.....


Yea thats true, I was only thinking to prime twice to make sure it is white, and if I do have that problem, worst comes the worst one more coat of semi-gloss. If I prime once, and 2 coats of while semi gloss don't do it, then I'm going to have to put 3 coats of semi, thus = more $$$. I will try my favorate primer, DIYER style , Valspar PVA Primer @ $34.99 a 5 gal. This stuff reallly makes everything white. Then go on it from there and see if we need 2 coats of semi.:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Yea thats true, I was only thinking to prime twice to make sure it is white, and if I do have that problem, worst comes the worst one more coat of semi-gloss. If I prime once, and 2 coats of while semi gloss don't do it, then I'm going to have to put 3 coats of semi, thus = more $$$. I will try my favorate primer, DIYER style , Valspar PVA Primer @ $34.99 a 5 gal. This stuff reallly makes everything white. Then go on it from there and see if we need 2 coats of semi.:thumbup:


 Valspar paint and homedepot sprayer. What a combo. Do yourself a favor a get a titan 440i or Graco 390. Beat the hell out of them for 10 years (motors have lifetime guaratees) Then they still resell for 3 or 4 hundred. Another plus you can shoot a rod and blow packings and get it repaired for under 2 bills. Hell i sprayed blockfiller through my 390 and it never missed a beat. Then talk to a local paint retailer to get locked in to the products you use most. Start by saying you can get valspar for $30 a 5, then see if they have any demo sprayers or promotions. bought a damaged mark5 for 2 bills this way. I hate Lowes and Homedepot. Such a ripoff. Also when was the last time you saw a paint rep from lowes on an actuall jobsite. Anytime i have paint issues I dont stress I call the rep and let him deal with HO/contractor.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

boco said:


> Valspar paint and homedepot sprayer. What a combo. Do yourself a favor a get a titan 440i or Graco 390. Beat the hell out of them for 10 years (motors have lifetime guaratees) Then they still resell for 3 or 4 hundred. Another plus you can shoot a rod and blow packings and get it repaired for under 2 bills. Hell i sprayed blockfiller through my 390 and it never missed a beat. Then talk to a local paint retailer to get locked in to the products you use most. Start by saying you can get valspar for $30 a 5, then see if they have any demo sprayers or promotions. bought a damaged mark5 for 2 bills this way. I hate Lowes and Homedepot. Such a ripoff. Also when was the last time you saw a paint rep from lowes on an actuall jobsite. Anytime i have paint issues I dont stress I call the rep and let him deal with HO/contractor.


I use only s.w.p....


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I use only s.w.p....


 Glidden interior Proclassic flat then lowsheen eggshell on walls (taper friendly). Exterior durations and woodscapes.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I use whatever the plans specs for paint - mostly Ben Moore, then some S.Williams, and ICI once in a while.


----------

